# Spalted maple stabilized and dyed green friction jar



## Robert Uresk (Jul 29, 2015)

This was cut from a half of log that was sitting in a pile of wood in a friend of my uncle's basement.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 29, 2015)

Nice job Robert ! I have one of these to finish for my wife .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Robert Uresk (Jul 29, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Nice job Robert ! I have one of these to finish for my wife .


Thank you I appreciate it


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 30, 2015)

Very cool. Nice coloring.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 30, 2015)

Nice work Robert.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 30, 2015)

Pretty! When you say "friction" are you talking about the finish?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Robert Uresk (Jul 30, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Pretty! When you say "friction" are you talking about the finish?


No the cap


----------



## Robert Uresk (Jul 30, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Pretty! When you say "friction" are you talking about the finish?


The cap is turned slightly tight so when you put the cap on it actually snaps in almost making it air tight

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 30, 2015)

Nice job Robert  The wood has some amazing colors. Your finish is fantastic!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Robert Uresk (Jul 30, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Nice job Robert  The wood has some amazing colors. Your finish is fantastic!


Thank you means a lot I appreciate it


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 30, 2015)

Cool looking !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Strider (Aug 5, 2015)

That is marvelous! If ever I decide my ashes to be in a jar- stand by!
Joke aside, really unique work

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Robert Uresk (Aug 5, 2015)

Strider said:


> That is marvelous! If ever I decide my ashes to be in a jar- stand by!
> Joke aside, really unique work


Thank you I appreciate that


----------

